# looking for gunsmith around loganville



## tree daddy 7 (Apr 14, 2014)

Got a old Stevens double barrel 20 ga needs a stock and checked out. I think something is wrong with one of the firing pin.


----------



## SGaither (Apr 14, 2014)

Jack Bennett is in Loganville and is a good smith that makes amazing custom rifles. I'm sure he could fix the fire pin issue but a stock idk. He's a turkey hunter so you may have to leave him a voicemail but he's worth it. 770-826-3998

Coley Jackson is in Social Circle and while I have no first hand experience with his work he comes highly recommended. 770-464-4237. 

Then there is always Curtis "Gun Docc" Wilbanks but he's a hop, skip, jump and lunch away from Loganville. He is a master when it comes to shotguns but is in high demand and sometimes it takes awhile to get what you need. He's also a turkey hunter so you may have to leave a voicemail. 706-779-7988

Best of luck to you.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you. I'll give one a shout.


----------



## alvishere (Jan 5, 2015)

SGaither said:


> Jack Bennett is in Loganville and is a good smith that makes amazing custom rifles. I'm sure he could fix the fire pin issue but a stock idk. He's a turkey hunter so you may have to leave him a voicemail but he's worth it. 770-826-3998
> 
> Coley Jackson is in Social Circle and while I have no first hand experience with his work he comes highly recommended. 770-464-4237.
> 
> ...


 Thanks ...been looking


----------

